# Living/growing bee shelter?



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

Sounds like something the bees would love, but how would you get into the hives to maintain them? It would seem it would have to be a pretty large pole shelter to provide elbow room to get in and under for manipulations, etc.


----------



## Finman (Nov 5, 2004)

It is easier if you buy 4 styrofoam deeps. So you have good shelter for winter and spring build up is good.


----------



## space bee (Jan 16, 2006)

My hive are top bar hives.


----------



## Finman (Nov 5, 2004)

>My hive are top bar hives. >
sorry, lost generation


----------



## oldgreyone (Apr 30, 2005)

You will have to make a pretty good size arbor to work under, but it sounds like a workable plan. You've got me thinking about the possibilities for my place as well. Thanks for the idea.

I'm thinking of pole beans. Anybody got other ideas that might work and grow fast enough?


----------



## space bee (Jan 16, 2006)

Oldgreyone, 
Keep me posted how this works out. I'd like to make a more arched structure somehow so the 'walls' are vertical up higher. Not sure yet what to use for that. 
As for plants, I was wondering about Clematis, sweet peas, pole beans or the likes. Preferrably something the bees can make use of, too.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Regular hives I prefer in the sun. But top bar hives have less comb collapses in the shade, so maybe it's a good plan.


----------



## electricbluelizzy (Mar 29, 2006)

Also try moonflowers - VORACIOUS growers, but you should plant some early and some mid summer, or they will kind of die out in about August. They are also really beautiful


----------



## Drone On (Mar 19, 2005)

Instead of bean poles you might consider a longer lasting trellis with posts and overhead wires stretched across the top then down into the ground held in place with earth anchors. On the prevailing winter wind side you could add lath. I like clematis especially the alpinas loved by honeybees also honeysuckles and climbing roses but you are talking to a nursery owner.


----------



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

I've seen something made of bamboo that would work. The guy used some kind of plant (vine) that he trained around the bamboo to hold it in place -it could have been what I call "trumpet flower" vine (humming birds love the orange blossoms). Anyway, the bamboo arched together at the top - kind of like a gaint birdcage with an archway open entrance.


----------



## space bee (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks Folks! I have found a place for my bees that doesn't make the above idea necessary anymore, but I'll keep you posted if I try it out.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

I think it would work great to provide protection from the wind at all seasons if you leave the dead bramble up.


----------



## palikaji (Jul 3, 2005)

I've always wanted to build and arbor that arches in our backyard to extend over 5 hives or so. I was always worried that if I planted something the bees loved over it, there would be so many working up there even despite the height it might be a bit challenging to work. But this could be a fallacy, considering they seem to be quiet disinterested in you when they are working something.

I also wonder about the sun as Michael said, but isn't it true that most ferals choose shady spots - inside a rock crevice, in a tree etc.?


----------



## 3pepper (May 10, 2006)

if you have red cedar ( a juniper ) they are flexable strong and rot resistant . they can be set in the ground like a fence post and bent and wired together , set in a circular pattern an wired together they make an amazingly strong structure . and can be done in any size . 
use google search and click on the word "images" and type in " indian sweat lodge " and you will see alot of pics . this design could be done taller than a sweat lodge and would make a strong long lasting arbor that would work perfect for a living shade roof . but it has a very organic/rustic/woodsy look that may or maynot work for you . post some pics when you build it . i am an artist/woodworker and always love to see stuff like this . if you need structural advise i would be glad to help ...good luck 
stephen


----------



## Mabe (Mar 22, 2005)

Hops will cover a trellis very quickly. Kiwi vines will also form a very strong foundation as they get ropey. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm trying a willow "fedge" this year.

http://www.simplywillow.co.uk/willow1/page3.html


----------



## SweetBettyBees (Jun 19, 2006)

This is a lovely idea, but I would be concerned about the sun/shade, too. Most feral bees live in the shade because that's where the shelter is (rock crevice, hollow tree) and feral bees, as a rule, do not do so well with mites and are thus dying out, so I've read. In my experience, the hives with more sun consistently outproduce the others and have far fewer pest problems, probably because they're stronger hives, because they get more sun? Moisture comes into play with shade, too. 

But it still sounds like a beautiful idea. Perhaps a compromise would be something airy and less occlusive.

And Finman, were you kidding about the styrofoam deeps?!? We're talking asthetics here!


----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

kudzu


----------



## TX Ashurst (May 31, 2005)

I've always wanted to plant an espalliered fence with pomes and/or stone fruits grafted together in a large lattice pattern. If you did something like that in a U-shape open to the South you'd be pretty close. You can also plant or bend gates into it at will during the design, planting, and grafting phases.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

TX Ash - go for it. Pomes and stones are fairly easy to graft/bud

Keith

[ July 30, 2006, 07:26 AM: Message edited by: kgbenson ]


----------

